# New today



## **Hannah** (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi to everybody!

We have been ttc for 4 and a half years, I'm 28 and dh is 35, if only we'd found this site years ago it would have been a lot of support!  Dh was diagnosed with low motility and quality in Nov 03 so we were put onto ICSI halfway through our first cycle I was diagnosed with endometriosis and everything has to be postponed while I had a large cyst removed.  When we started again the cycle was abandoned because I didn't respond to the stimulation drugs.  That was last October.  We have just completed our second full cycle and are currently in the middle of our 2ww, we test on the 25th Feb!     Really excited and absolutely terrified at the same time.  It's all starting to feel a little too good to be true

I really love this site and wish everyone the best of luck, I hope all your dreams come true!

**Hannah**


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Hannah
I too am fairly new to these boards and have wished that I had found it years ago, they are all great at giving you just the boost you need when you need it, I wish you all the luck in the world for Friday!!!!!

Dydie


----------



## mist (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Hannah,

I'm fairly new to this site too and wished I'd discovered it a few years ago.

I just wanted to   and wish you all the luck on the 25th Feb, will be thinking of you

Take Care

Mist x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All !  Welcome to FF all of you and GOOD LUCK Hannah with your test on the 25th !

Best Wishes
Jennifer xx


----------



## NikkiK (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Hannah

I have been a member of this site for about a month now and have found it a god send as im sure you will too.

Good luck with your test and rember any time you need to chat or let off steam there will always be
 from all the girls here.

Nikki


----------



## clairabeth (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi Hannah,

Welcome to FF its a great site i'm sure you'll find lots of reassurance and support here.

Wishing you the best of luck for the 25th, I test on the 24th so hopefully we will be celebrating together.

Clairabeth xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hannah!

Keeping everything crossed for your, for the 25th  

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Hannah

Welcome to Fertility friends

Wishing you lots of luck for friday

Hoping that you and ur dh will be celebrating!!

Lots of luck

Emilyxx


----------



## **Hannah** (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you for all your replies, it's nice to know you're all there.  

love **Hannah**


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Hannah,

Hope everything goes to plan on your test dat - we'll all be cheering you on!!

I'm so glad I found this site, the other girls are really the only people that REALLY understand & don't make crass comments like " relax, it will happen when you're least expecting it"!!

Fingers crossed for you,
Jess x


----------



## mist (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Hannah,

Just to say thinking of you today, hope all went well for you today.

Good Luck   

Mist x


----------



## **Hannah** (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi mist

Thank you for thinking of me yesterday.  We got a BFP!  We're over the moon, can't believe it's finally happened. 

Clairabeth - Thinking of you and praying you got good news.  Let us know how you're doing.

Thank you to everyone for all your good wishes, it worked!
Love Hannah x


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hannah

Congratulations Sweetie !!!!!!! I am genuinely over the moon for you, make sure you keep us all informed of all the good and bad bits so that we know what to expect when it's our turn, I am soooo excited for you,
Take care speak to you soon
luv 
Dydie


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hannah and dh on ur 

Brilliant news

        

Have a very happy and healthy 9 months!!

Lots of love

Emilyxx​


----------

